# LOST BOAT IN CATARACT



## grumpyrafter (Mar 15, 2010)

Some friends were enjoying the good life until fate reared its ugly head. Daniel lost his BRAND NEW NRS 15ft RAFT. This raft had less than 200 miles on it. Please help if you can. Below is a short description of items lost. Contact are listed below. Please get the word out!! 

Raft Info

Lost 6/20/10 at Big Drop 1
15' NRS White Raft / Black Bottom
Blue/White Bowline and Chicken line
Aluminum NRS frame
Drybox/Cooler/Fully loaded with Gear
Wooden Side Planks
*Reward Offered-Near Death Experience, Deserves Second Chance*
Daniel 970-523-7174
Jim 970-259-2738
Tom 970-424-3050


----------



## grumpyrafter (Mar 15, 2010)

I just got an email from Jim:

"we found it. now we have to get it. it be above big drop 3 in the purgatory eddy that is a guaranteed ride through the gut. I guess the rumor is it looks like a bomb went off and the shore is covered with gear."

Thanks to all that looked into the posting. Currently the owner is getting a jet boat to assist in recovery.


----------



## BEAVERDAM (Jul 6, 2005)

A jet boat????? what is that going to do.. there going to have to come up from HITE


----------



## grumpyrafter (Mar 15, 2010)

not sure about many of the details but i do have an update. a power boat dropped him off approximately 5 miles from the purgatory eddy and is hiking there today. we likely wont hear tell from him till this weekend. i will update as i get news.


----------



## fiffferfish (May 19, 2010)

*Safe and Sound*

The boat and all contents except one oar made it back to Grand Junction. Daniel is happy but resting. Thanks to all out there that helped! We truly appreciate it.


----------

